# Profibus PA kurze Ausfälle



## klauserl (27 Mai 2010)

Hallo!
Habe eine Anlage mit DP/PA Koppler.
Am PA Bus hängen ca.25 Slave Teilnehmer.
Es fällt in unregelmäßigen Abständen hin und wieder ein Teilnehmer kurz aus. Soweit wär das kein Problem, nur leuchet halt die SF LED und der Diagnosepuffer ist voll mit Einträgen wegen der Ausfälle. Kann man da irgendwo eine Ausfalüberwachungszeit oder ähnliches einstellen?
Danke


----------



## Steve38 (27 Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich hab genau das gleiche. Bei mir fällt mitten drin eine ET200 aus. Bei mir ist das nur leider ein Problem, da die ganzen Ausgänge kurzzeitig nicht mehr gesetz werden.

Was kann das sein?

Hab schon Kabel erneuert, Stecker getauscht, und die ET getauscht


----------



## Sera (27 Mai 2010)

@ Klauserl:Ich würde dir nicht raten die Ursachen zu bekämpfen sondern versuchen den Grund für den Verbindungsabruch zu einzelnen Slaves zu bestimmen.
Wenn es nur hin und wieder vorkommt, ist eventuell die Busgeschwindigkeit falsch eingestellt so dass bei zu großem Datenaufkommen nicht alle Slaves angesprochen werden können, und Sie deswegen bis zum nächsten Buszyklus als "ausgefallen" geführt werden. Kann aber auch andere Gründe haben.
Wie EMV Einflüsse auf den Bus, bestimmte Teilnehmer nicht für die Busgeschindikeit ausgelegt sind usw. dazu wären dann mehr infos notwendig.

@ beide: was sagen den die Diagnosepuffer? Je mehr Infos Ihr gebt je eher wird sich wer finden der eine/die Lösung weiß


----------



## Sera (27 Mai 2010)

Ich würde dir nicht raten die Ursachen zu bekämpfen sondern versuchen den Grund für den Verbindungsabruch zu einzelnen Slaves zu bestimmen.
Wenn es nur hin und wieder vorkommt, ist eventuell die Busgeschwindigkeit falsch eingestellt so dass bei zu großem Datenaufkommen nicht alle Slaves angesprochen werden können, und Sie deswegen bis zum nächsten Buszyklus als "ausgefallen" geführt werden. Kann aber auch andere Gründe haben.
Wie EMV Einflüsse auf den Bus, bestimmte Teilnehmer nicht für die Busgeschindikeit ausgelegt sind usw. dazu wären dann mehr infos notwendig.


----------



## Woldo (28 Mai 2010)

Ich tippe, wie Sera, auf eine zu kurz eingestellte Busüberwachungszeit. Die von mir bisher eingesetzten Segmentkoppler waren immer transparent im DP-Netz. Die automatisch errechnete Ansprechüberwachungszeit bei einer DP-Busgeschwindigkeit von 1.5MBit war daher wegen der erheblich kleineren PA-Geschwindigkeit viel zu kurz und verschiedene PA-Slaves werden immer wieder kurz als ausgefallen gemeldet.

Falls dein DP-Master eine S7 ist probier folgendes:

Stell im Hardwaremanager das Profibus-Profil von DP auf Benutzerdefiniert um. Setz anschließend bei den Busparametern die Ansprechüberwachung hoch auf z.B. 1500000 t_bit. Falls der Bus dann stabil läuft, kannst du den Wert wieder etwas reduzieren. Bei einer Ansprechüberwachungszeit zwischen 500 und 1000ms sollte der PA-Bus auf jeden Fall problemlos funktionieren.

Gruß Woldo


----------



## Steve38 (17 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

also das Problem besteht bei mir nach wie vor.

Allerdings hab ich eine Veränderung festgestellt, wenn ich ein länger DP Kabel dran anschliesse, ist das Problem weg, setzte ich dann allerdings auf der ET 200, alle Ausgänge auf 1, kommt das Problem wieder und die ET steigt kurzzeitig aus.


----------



## Sera (17 Juni 2010)

ähm Abschlusswiderstand hast schon je am ende an?
Kabel ist auch für geeignet? schirmung aufgelegt?


----------



## klauserl (18 Juni 2010)

*Abschlusswiderstand*



Sera schrieb:


> ähm Abschlusswiderstand hast schon je am ende an?
> Kabel ist auch für geeignet? schirmung aufgelegt?


 
Alles wieder i.O.  
Es lag an den selbst gebastelten Abschlusswiderständen.
Hatte 1µ und 100Ohm (was ja laut Busbeschreibung passen sollte) bei jedem Endgerät aufgeschaltet.
Nun habe ich die originall Split Connect Endwiderstände von Siemens genommen und gut wars.

Danke nochmals für die Tipps!!!

*ACK*


----------



## Hitschkock (15 Juli 2010)

Moin moin

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem.
Frage: wie kann man den Wiederstand messen?

??? Bustrennen und Ohm, Grün gegen Rot  ???


----------



## Sera (15 Juli 2010)

http://www.softing.com/home/de/industrial-automation/support/faqs/profibus-dp/general.php

sollte helfen


----------



## Hitschkock (16 Juli 2010)

Danke

Fehler gefunden! 
Nicht der BUS war das Problem sondern ein fehlendes Motor RC-Glied


----------

